# Orlando - away from the theme parks



## Simoncc (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello all,

I have just booked 2 weeks at a House at Summer Bay for late May 2013 and am keen that we don't spend the whole holiday at the theme parks.

The Kennedy Space Center is already on our list but what other places or attractions would be on your 'must do' list for first time visitors? We will have a car and travelling a couple of hours to get somewhere worthwhile won't be a problem.

My twin girls will be 11 when we go so recommendations should ideally be family friendly but as we are bringing along grandparents there will be babysitting opportunities - I have already checked out local breweries with this in mind!

Many thanks,


----------



## Dori (Aug 1, 2012)

Lucky you! You will love the Houses. We have stayed there three occasions and loved each visit. 

An airboat ride might be fun for you all. There is one called Boggy Creek that often has discounts. Busch Gardens is about an hour and a half away, and is a great place. There might be some promotions through AAA for tix to Busch Gardens and Seaworld.

Dori


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 1, 2012)

When my son was younger, we really enjoyed going to Tarpon Springs. It is a community that has a significant Greek population. Sponge divers were recruited from Greece to settle there specifically for sponge diving. The sponge docks are interesting. And there are some great Greek restaurants.

I have also enjoyed going to Sarasota - especially the Ringling museum there.  

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 1, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> When my son was younger, we really enjoyed going to Tarpon Springs. It is a community that has a significant Greek population. Sponge divers were recruited from Greece to settle there specifically for sponge diving. The sponge docks are interesting. And there are some great Greek restaurants.
> 
> I have also enjoyed going to Sarasota - especially the Ringling museum there.
> 
> elaine



I googled the distance and this is about a 3 hour drive. Pretty significant.

Closer to Orlando is the Disney Wilderness Preserve . It is much closer. And it is a great break from all of the man-made stuff at the parks.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 1, 2012)

As a resident of Orlando, some places I know of:
- Theme Parks (WDW, Sea World, Universal Studios, Kennedy Space Center, etc)
- Wekiwa Springs State Park - natural spring pool, kayaking, nature walk, NW of Orlando
- Blue Springs State Park - same as above, but North of Orlando, and there MIGHT be Manatees (aka Sea Cow).
- Cocoa Beach - sun and fun!
- Ponce Inlet Lighthouse
- Florida's Natural Orange Juice plant - south of Summer Bay, about production of orange juice.
- Gatorland - exhibits all about nature's oldest-living dinosaur
- Airboat tours - the only issue is that airboats are extremely loud (most provide ear protection). Bring OFF! (with DEET) mosquito spray.
- Plenty of golf courses (if you do that sort of thing). After all, Orlando's most famous resident is ARNOLD PALMER.
- Plenty of shopping, including 2+ outlet malls (plenty of regular malls also), Disney and Universal both have shopping/nightlife areas.

TS


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 1, 2012)

*Good choices*



simpsontruckdriver said:


> As a resident of Orlando, some places I know of:
> -- Wekiwa Springs State Park - natural spring pool, kayaking, nature walk, NW of Orlando
> - Blue Springs State Park - same as above, but North of Orlando, and there MIGHT be Manatees (aka Sea Cow).
> - Cocoa Beach - sun and fun!



These are a great way to get away from the Disney mania.  Also you may want to try the Outta Control Dinner Show with the kids and the Richard Petty Driving Experience for dad and granddad.


----------



## justmeinflorida (Aug 1, 2012)

John's Pass is always a great place to go with kids. My DD 13yrs old just loves this place. Bubba Gumps (from the movie Forest Gump) was a nice place to eat and get souvenirs. Last time we went there was manatee drinking out of someone's water hose (they washing their boat), it was quite funny to watch.

"Quoted from the website"

Located on the waterfront at Johns Pass, this quaint turn-of-the-century fishing village is Pinellas County’s #1 tourist attraction. Over one hundred merchants inhabit the Village with unique retail shopping, a variety of restaurants, the local fishing fleet, dolphin watching and shelling tours, boat rentals, parasailing and jet skiing. Plenty of parking: There is metered on-street parking located conveniently throughout the Village, as well as a new state-of-the-art multi-level parking garage adjacent to Bubba Gumps and Hubbards Marina. The beach is a short stroll away. Conveniently located near St. Petersburg, Clearwater and Tampa, and just a short drive to the Orlando area. Open daily!


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 1, 2012)

Dori said:


> An airboat ride might be fun for you all. There is one called Boggy Creek that often has discounts.
> 
> Dori



We went here on our last trip and really enjoyed it.  From Orlando it's a nice drive across some of the central Flordia countryside, and the ride itself was interesting and enjoyable.  There were 4 of us so we did one of the smaller boats just for us, rather than going on one of the larger ones.  They were then able to go into some tighter places the bigger ones couldn't.  We saw a variety of birds and wildlife, including some otters and a gater, and it was just a very pleasant trip across the water and grasses.  It was a great break from all the commercialism of Orlando.

It's not as dramatic as the Everglades to the south, but well worth the time.


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 1, 2012)

The BOK gardens are another option.  http://boktowergardens.org/ We enjoyed our visit there.  I don't know about their childrens activities but they have this on their web site "_Children can borrow one of our Discovery Back Packs which is filled with books and activities to enjoy throughout the Gardens or find your way around with our Garden Hunt_."

According to Streets & Trips it's about 40 miles from Orlando.


----------



## Simoncc (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the info everyone - this has given me a very useful start in planning our holiday. The difficulty over the next 10 months will be not overplanning and trying to fit too much in!


----------



## dwojo (Aug 3, 2012)

Try Bok tower and silver springs.


----------



## JPD (Aug 4, 2012)

While at Kennedy Space Center, take a short ride to Merritt Island. We always go there when we are it that area. We always see Manatees, Alligators, And Dolphins. There is a Manatee viewing area, but we find more wildlife near the boat ramp on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## chrispy08 (Aug 4, 2012)

my boys 9 and 8 really enjoyed Gatorland and The Clearwater Aquarium which is the home of Winter the dolphin from A Dolphin Tale


----------



## ronparise (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## gwenco (Aug 4, 2012)

*Attractions*

Wonderworks - Don't wear flipflops so you can climb in the indoor ropes!

Sleuths Dinner Show - both on International Drive.

There is so much to see and do in Florida besides the parks that you will quickly run out of time and money and want to return very soon!


----------



## 1st Class (Aug 4, 2012)

JPD said:


> While at Kennedy Space Center, take a short ride to Merritt Island. We always go there when we are it that area. We always see Manatees, Alligators, And Dolphins. There is a Manatee viewing area, but we find more wildlife near the boat ramp on the other side of the bridge.



What time of year is best for viewing wildlife?  We'll be there in March and maybe again in December.


----------



## JPD (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure about Dec, but we always go in Mar/Apr time frame (spring break). We always see dolphins swimming in and around the bridges leading to Merritt Island. When you get to Merritt Island, you will see a wildlife drive sign on the left, we took that drive a few times, but only saw some birds and a few small alligators. Just keep driving till you get to a bridge going over the river, there will be a sign saying manatee viewing area. We did see a few there, hit and miss, but if you go back across that brigge, there is a boat ramp sign, we always see them in there. One time we saw about 20 manatees in this one location. We also saw alligators in and around Merritt Island, they say there is a very big one that hangs around the visitor center. Just use caution, those alligators can be anywhere, so watch where you walk. The family really loves this free little side trip. Just have plenty of gas, and some snacks.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 4, 2012)

Wildlife in Florida is year-round. Manatees visit Blue Springs State Park in January, but can be seen throughout the year in other areas. Central Florida, mainly up near Lake Monroe and Lake Jesup, has the most Bald Eagles in the country outside of Alaska.

TS


----------



## cpnuser (Aug 6, 2012)

*Dali Museum- St. Pete*

Dali Museum in St. Pete is excellent, if you have any inspiring artists in your family.  The docent on our tour(free with admission) was very knowledgable on Dali.


----------



## amyhwang (Aug 8, 2012)

I was also going to recommend Wonderworks.  We went last year for a day, and my kids (12 and 14 at the time) had a lot of fun!  My daughter probably spent at least an hour and a half, maybe two hours, on the ropes course.  She was so sore the next day!  It's a good thing to do indoors, so if the weather isn't idea I recommend it.  Also there is a small cafe there for inexpensive lunch.

I am planning on taking the kids in a couple of weeks to their comedy magic dinner show - glad to see it's recommended!  It looks funny and family-friendly.

I agree - don't wear flip flops to Wonderworks - wear sneakers.

The orange juice plant sounds interesting!


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know if you like being on the water or not but there is a fishing boat that is docked in New Smyrna Beach.  It's called the Pastime Princess.  When we went fishing on it there were people who rode on the sun deck just to be on the water.  Give it a look see.

They have special rates for a boat ride only.

http://www.pastimeprincess.com/


----------



## spencersmama (Aug 8, 2012)

I haven't been to Blues Springs around Orlando, but have been to other springs state parks.  (I was going to go in April, but had to cut my vacation short.) Natural springs are definitely a Florida experience.  Blues Springs offers tubing.  I love riding on a tube down the 73 degree water among the cypress trees.  If you go, try to wear water shoes that stay on your feet.  It makes it easier to climb in and out of the water.  

Here's the link to the website.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/bluespring/default.cfm


----------

